# Horse-related persuasive speech topics?



## chevaliernr

Hey all, I have to write/give a persuasive speech for my class. I'd like to do something concerning horses, but I've yet to find a good angle. Any ideas? I've already thought about "horseback riding _is_ a sport" and horse slaughter.


----------



## franknbeans

How about to breed or not to breed?

NH or not.......look on here at some of the subjects that have created good discussions.


----------



## KaleylovesCharm

I think that Horse Riding IS a Sport would be good..


----------



## palominolover

I think horseback riding IS a sport would get you an excellent mark. I did a persuasive speech on that as well, it turned out real well for me. It's a REALLY fun angle to do. Good luck with whatever you chose.


----------



## mudpie

How about gelding a horse young and what affects it has on the horse? It's proven in dogs that if you neuter a dog before it reaches maturity, the growth plates won't close. I.e., maybe that's why geldings are often taller than stallions?

Just a thought You'd have to do your own research....


----------



## chevaliernr

Thanks for the ideas everyone, keep them coming! The only problem with arguing that horseback riding is a sport is that I may have to rely mainly on anecdotal evidence rather than scientific papers. We're expected to use evidence from some specific sources, and relevant material is proving difficult to find.


----------



## st0rmys3as

For or against natural horsemanship

For or against a specific piece of equipment (ie. spurs, double bridles, polo wraps)

For or against various floating (trailering) methods (ie. using a divider, tying or not tying)

For or against starting (or could be jumping) a horse before 4/5 years old

Personally I think I would probably go with the already suggested to breed or not to breed or to slaughter or not to slaughter. You can go way more into depth with those topics than you can the ones I've listed, which can be a godsend when you have to write X # of words.


----------



## chevaliernr

Stormy, completely agree with you on that one. I'm all for narrowing the topic, but at the same time I need to keep my non-horsey class from falling asleep :wink:.


----------



## CCH

Several years ago in undergrad, I did one on why to vaccinate for West Nile. This was when it was relatively new to the midwest and many people didn't think you needed to vaccinate. Turned out ND had a huge number of cases that summer and several horses died.

You could do one for why to wear a helmet, or why a horse needs protective leg gear for protection. Sticking to something with a hint of science or medical aspect to it will yield you reliable sources, studies, etc to quote.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine

Do one on the benefits of therapeutic riding for soldiers maimed in combat.

Or....

The closing of trails designated for horses. 

The battle with subdivisions being built next to horse properties and then homeowners petitioning to have horses banned.

Carriage trade being good...bad?

Mini horses as guide dogs/horses?

The importance of researching what it takes to own a horse in terms of time/money and so forth.


----------



## LadyDreamer

How about why YOU(the audience) should consider horses as a recreational hobby. The physical benefits of riding and the emotional, mental, spiritual benefits. How therevreally is something for everyone when it comes to horses. Everything from competition to simple pleasure riding, the community and fellowship with other riders.... Convince these people to get in the saddle!

You are not out to change the world here, and you don't want to talk over their heads. They might not know what a bridle is, let alone hippotherapy. Identify your audience and keep it simple.You aren't talking to vets veterans or even legislators. You don't need to get too in depth. You just have to be convincing.


----------

